# My excuse for a new saw



## wooly (Jan 2, 2019)

Been waiting to cut into my big beech log until I picked up my 3'rd and final (for now) saw.
Brought the new MS250 home on Monday and put it to work on the eagle I've been anxious to start.
I've still got a bit of work I want to do to this one, but I'm pretty excited with how it's coming along so far.


----------



## cpttimerestraint (Jan 2, 2019)

That is amazing. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly (Jan 4, 2019)

Made a little more progress on this one yesterday.
Still need to work the other side.., add and carve the tail.., do whatever I'm going to do to the base.., finish the head.... this may take me a while yet,lol


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 4, 2019)

Wow!!! Very cool, your work amazes me.


----------



## Natster (Jan 4, 2019)

Wow!
Good job!
Nat


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 5, 2019)

That’s some impressive work. You’ve got a very good eye for it!and nice new saw. I picked up a 171 today


----------



## wooly (Jan 8, 2019)

I finished up "side-B" and fine tuned some of the details.., then got him torched and oiled yesterday.
Next I'll get to work on attaching a tail and finishing up the base before I get this one sealed up and try to find a new home for him.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 8, 2019)

That’s coming out really good! How do you keep it from drying out when your not carving on it?


----------



## wooly (Jan 8, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> That’s coming out really good! How do you keep it from drying out when your not carving on it?



It's been so cold and wet here I haven't had to worry about it on this one. Since most of the center of this log has been removed anyhow, it shouldn't really be a problem in the future either.
When I was carving throughout the summer I would have a few full log bears that got some checking and cracking while out in the sun but nothing too serious.
I just made sure to really let the oil get down in there and saturate them good before I did my finish coat. 

I did have a lady just the other day tell me that her bear was cracking open right down his face even though he didn't have the slightest flaw while he was here.
She sent me some pictures, and I almost wish he would have opened up while he was here so I could have gave that area some extra attention with the oil.
I'll be shimming and re-carving that one this spring. I keep forgetting to tell these folks to keep them away from the heaters and wood stoves, so I feel kind of obligated to repair at no cost (except to me) on my own time.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 8, 2019)

So what’s the finish oil? And ya I think heat and wind will make wood check like crazy. Had a guy tell me cold windy weather drys the wood faster then hot windy weather. I thought the hot weather drys faster tho seems like


----------



## Colt Marlington (Jan 8, 2019)

That's something else!

Been thinkin about trying my hand at carving. But then I see something like this and think maybe I should just cut some cedar rounds and turn some bowls.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Jan 8, 2019)

After you get the tail attached, how about a fish in his talons?


----------



## wooly (Jan 11, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> So what’s the finish oil?


I've got 3 coats of boiled linseed oil on it and 2 coats of spar varnish so far. I'll add one more coat of varnish when I'm finishing the base.



Colt Marlington said:


> After you get the tail attached, how about a fish in his talons?


It's a little late to have him holding a fish but incorporating a fish somehow has been part of the plan all along.
I started on that today, and should be pretty close to wrapping this thing up next time I work on it.

I was shooting for some ripply water rings around the base of te wing, and I have a bottom row of rocks tat I just noticed aren't showing well in these pics.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 11, 2019)

Man that base came out so nice! I like the fish a lot


----------



## wooly (Jan 12, 2019)

And after 2 weeks of grueling labor.., a tree finally gave birth to a majestic eagle!
I'm pretty damn proud of this one!
I seriously had my doubts whether I'd be able to pull it off or not.


----------



## Saiso (Jan 26, 2019)

Man oh man! Awesome!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jul 15, 2019)

Deserves a bump this is SICK


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 17, 2019)

Amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## Tin-knocker (Jul 17, 2019)

How much does a carving like this usually sell for? It’s amazing work! I’m very impressed.


----------



## md1486 (Jul 17, 2019)

Amazing work !


----------



## arboristlove (Jul 23, 2019)

You have a great skill for sure!


----------

